# Wheel Cleaner Recommendations



## Alsone (May 19, 2010)

Hi,

After some wheel cleaner recomendations as not up with the latest products. 

I have been using Espuma Revolution for quite some time, but I'm concerned by the amount it appears to rust the discs, so looking for alternatives. I know Bilberry used to be good, but I rather suspect we've moved on from then.

Cheers in advance.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Bilt Hamber auto wheel I highly regard and it contains rust inhibitors so good for your brake discs. many great reviews on here and check out johns detailed reviews on the forensic detailing channel on you tube
regards
todds


----------



## TeddyRuxpin (Mar 7, 2016)

BH Auto Wheel is the best, but like any with iron reactive ingredients, it makes your discs turn brown/rust straight away? I didn't know it had rust inhibiters..


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Autosmart Smart Wheels :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Wheel cleaners I've used, that I'm happy to continue to use...

Simoniz ultra wheels
Detailed online wheel cleaner
Powermaxed frequent use
26JPN
Bear car care Vortex

Whats left in wash bucket once car washed, for wheels that require just a wash


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

I bought the 10 litre Koch chemie fb which is very similar to BH, I rarely get to clean wheels that need a product as good as this.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Bilt Hamber Surfex. It contains anti-corrosive inhibitors as well which will help with the discs developing rust. Added benefit that it can be used for practically everything insise & out the car.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Brian1612 said:


> Bilt Hamber Surfex. It contains anti-corrosive inhibitors as well which will help with the discs developing rust. Added benefit that it can be used for practically everything insise & out the car.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Thats good to know, what dilution do you for the wheels Brian ?

Cheers


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Isnt it the case that if you add a light dilution of Surfex to Korrosol you get Auto wheel?. I'm sure I've heard someone say this.
Surfex at 1:10 is perfectly good at cleaning a well looked after car but even if you up the dilution it wont remove any hard baked on brake dust and grime which is where the occasional fallout remover comes in handy.
I used to use Surfex for wheel cleaning but a healthy supply of various dedicated wheel cleaners out of curiosity more than anything has stopped me from using this very cheap method.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Another BH auto wheel vote from me. I've not found another product as good as this....although I now want to try the Koch Chemie one mentioned above.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

That Espuma is supposed to be a pretty good wheel cleaner isn't it ? Why not just stick with it if it does the job and just get some BH Atom Mac to stop the rust ? I thought it was the water that creates the rust rather than the wheel cleaner itself. Done the bilberry and most of the others, you still get rust on the disk from the water. Atom Mac has more or less stopped it now.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Andyblue said:


> Thats good to know, what dilution do you for the wheels Brian ?
> 
> Cheers


As a maintenance wheel cleaner I use it at 1:9. As good as any dedicated alkaline based wheel cleaner imo.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alsone (May 19, 2010)

nicks16v said:


> That Espuma is supposed to be a pretty good wheel cleaner isn't it ? Why not just stick with it if it does the job and just get some BH Atom Mac to stop the rust ? I thought it was the water that creates the rust rather than the wheel cleaner itself. Done the bilberry and most of the others, you still get rust on the disk from the water. Atom Mac has more or less stopped it now.


Yeah it's awesome at removing the dirt provided you give it enough dwell time. It takes time to work. It's not something you can spray on and wash off straight away. Spray it on, set up at leaisure - maybe 5-10 mins then wash off and everything comes clean.

The only issue I've had with it is it seems to accelerate brake disc rusting. We've all had brakes stuck on next morning after washing the car, but with this I find them rough and grinding for some distance after setting off as well with visible rusting. Not sure what is in it but in my opinion it seems pretty iron reactive with the brake disc surface. Hence the reason why I'm looking to divert to trying a new product. Cleaning I'd give it 9/10. However, for care of the discs, 1/10. It's rarely a product worries me enought to want to switch but this makes me worried for the longetivity of the discs. Well founded? Who knows, just my opinion and worry.

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

nicks16v said:


> That Espuma is supposed to be a pretty good wheel cleaner isn't it ? Why not just stick with it if it does the job and just get some BH Atom Mac to stop the rust ? I thought it was the water that creates the rust rather than the wheel cleaner itself. Done the bilberry and most of the others, you still get rust on the disk from the water. Atom Mac has more or less stopped it now.


Hi, I use BH currently which I find really good but did use Espuma for years. It is a really good wheel cleaner as mentioned above and you can buy directly from them in bulk. It used to be dirt cheap but as time goes by prices rise and it becomes comparable to others.Yrs ago it used to be one of the "on trend "wheel cleaners but fell out of favour.
Regards
Paul


----------

